# program from glasses



## mubarek (Jun 6, 2013)

how to program passenger side and driver side glasses of murano 2006.when i make the glasses up and make ignition switch off the driver side and passenger side window glasses become down.any one know how to program the window glasses.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

SETTING OF LIMIT SWITCH
If any of the following work has been done, reset the limit switch (integrated in the motor).

Removal and installation of the regulator.
Removal and installation of the motor from the regulator.
Operate the regulators as a unit.
Removal and installation of the glass.
Removal and installation of the glass run.

Resetting
After installing each component to the vehicle, follow the steps below.

Remove the motor from regulator.
Connect the connector. Rotate the motor unit with power window switch for more than 5 sec in glass raising direction.
Install motor to regulator.
Raise glass to the top position.

CAUTION: Do not use Auto switch to raise the glass to the top position.


----------



## mubarek (Jun 6, 2013)

thanks bro its work


----------



## mubarek (Jun 6, 2013)

thanks brother its work well now .thanks a lot


----------

